
Learn Data Breach Detection and Response at BlackHat USA - LMGSecurity
https://www.blackhat.com/us-18/training/schedule/#data-breaches-detection-investigation-and-response-9790
======
toomuchtodo
Blatant advertisement for overly expensive training course?

~~~
tr4cefl0w
Pretty much. Unless highly technical (like hardware hacking, Windows internal,
reverse engineeeing and such), most courses at Blackhat are way overpriced for
the content. Moreover, I discussed with a few guys from FireEye at last year’s
conference and they mentioned that they were not getting paid for teaching
those course. If true (I’m skeptical) I wonder there that money goes.

------
zer0daypl0x
garbage post for overpriced training you can learn on Youtube.

